# General > PC & Console Gaming >  New xbox 360..anyone got one?

## ShelleyCowie

Well i finally caved and let my OH buy the new Xbox 360. I have to say its quite swish looking. Its so small compared to the old style. And yes it is whisper quiet! I cant hear it at all. No more pushing in the button to turn it on at the console, its touch sensitive so thats good! The shiny black design is a nice touch! 

But....he has now discovered they are releasing a limited edition Halo Reach xbox 360. Im gonna have to put my foot down! 3 xbox's is enough!!  :: 

Anyone else bought one?

----------


## rangers1873

got mine today from argos, well impressed with the size it is now. going to pre-order the kinect device for  it today as  ithink it will be a big seller with xmas on the horizon

----------


## nikki

Don't know if I would get the new one, been hearing lots of good things about it, but quite happy with the old one.

----------


## EDDIE

It will be interesting if kinect  is going to be accurate what do u think of the game milo that works with kinnect link below

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPIbGnBQcJY

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> It will be interesting if kinect is going to be accurate what do u think of the game milo that works with kinnect link below
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPIbGnBQcJY


I have high hopes for kinect and i think Milo looks awsome! Peter Molyneux is awsome, i absolutely love Fable and i believe he wouldnt let the game be released until it was up to scratch. 

Kinect is on my pre-order list already. Honestly cant wait to see it and test it out! Lets hope its as good as it says and not another piece of poop that gets boring like the Wii.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Don't know if I would get the new one, been hearing lots of good things about it, but quite happy with the old one.


I still have my old one, have our own Xbox's in this house, cant learn to share! But my OH really needed the hard drive and for the price of a 250gb hard drive he was just as well buying the new xbox. I on the other hand dont need an upgrade on hard drive, plenty space left yet. But...when i do need it i will be ordering me a new xbox  ::

----------

